# My very 1st Bridge install...



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

THE BOSS with the Hardware...




































All in all... it was a good weekend!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good. Looks like a Long way to go till your up and running. Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks! I am able to run a 10' loop with some switches, installed on my 40th birthday this year.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like an ambitious plan! Keep us aprised as to how it's coming. The bridge is a beauty!


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Here I was thinking "How in the heck did he get that trestle together so fast!". 

You've got a nice setup and plan John. Looking forward to watching your empire grow. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

that's funny... it will be a while on that part. I also have an expansion on the Church' trainset to do this winter. hehe


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 23 Nov 2009 07:14 AM 
THE BOSS with the Hardware...














How did you get Springsteen to come work on your railroad????? Man, I'm jealous... Maybe I can get Clarence or Lil Stevie to come work on mine.. 

Lookin' GREAT Jonh... Keep us posted.. And I truly am jealoius of your weather right now.. But I'll be there soon enough.


----------

